# maglite AA 54th presidential inaugural flashlights



## mayassa (Dec 26, 2004)

the pics suck but i have 3 lights for a trade from the 2001 bush cheney inauguration 2 in good shape 1 in mint shape


----------



## bigmikey (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: maglite AA 54th presidential inaugural flashli*

this is in the wrong place. It goes in the flashlights for sale section, down from this a little bit.


----------

